# Barista Express problem



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sage came along and replaced the grinder. Initially the engineer just changed the bur setting but I just said hang on the problem is that the adjustment was only doing anything over part of it's range. Settings above 8 did move the bur but going finer didn't so he went out and came back with an entire grinder assembly and replaced the lot. Results from the grinder are a little clumpy at settings I tend to use but he reckoned ok for new burs. I'll be putting the old ones in anyway as he left the grinder for me to look at. It looks like grinds have got where they shouldn't some how and the adjustment jammed so some part of the mechanism must be able to slip. It did have a stiff part around a setting of 4 from new. He also mentioned running the grinder when adjusting significantly finer but I have always done that anyway.

As the machine hasn't been used for over 12months nothing was drunk but the grinder could be adjusted for the brew pressures I usually use. We both thought that a descale would be a good idea before really using it also a good back flush or 2. So descaled and then had a problem when I removed the shower screen and seal for cleaning. Came out ok etc but the screw now doesn't grip in the hole for it so couldn't fix the screen back in place any more.

 So decided a diy repair and ordered the part. It's the more expensive shower screen on the Sage web page. I may wish I had bitched at Sage.Why - well


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Finally I've changed the part. The brew stuff is more or less put in as a separate assembly. Pump screws don't need undoing. The valve assembly fixing screws do to allow it to be swung out like this. Leads would need cutting otherwise.









Then various pipes and earth wires have to be disconnected. Screws holding the water outlet and steam valve need removing as well so that the unit can be lifted up to swing out.

The part that is being replaced holds the grouphead gasket and shower screen and sits under the thermocoil. It's a diecasting held in place from the bottom with some big gruesome self tapping screws though the part the portafilter clips into That's plastic. The lock unlock metal rim clips onto that.

 Just hope I can put it all back together again.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The solenoids are by Ceme

http://www.cemegroup.com/

One 397 series and one 799. Appear to be stainless types. Gaggia and Delonghi use Ceme as well but there seems to be a lot of variation in each series even flow rates.  Delonghi use a similar pair of valves but the series may be entirely different.

Pump is an Ulka 48w EFM type part number EP5FM/SP, that probably includes the screw on plastic connector.

The O rings it uses seem to be a bizarre size. 7.5mm o/d and near 2mm section say 1.9mm in silicone. I've never heard of them acting up on a Barista Express or a DTP. 8mm o/d 2mm section are easy to get but may not fit.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The 8x2 O rings wont fit. They look to be imperial silicone 1.78mm cross section - 007 size.  The must have been thinking of Bond and his coffee when the designed it.

I stuck with silicone as I think that's the wisest thing to do. Bought them of an ebayer that sells all of the 1.78mm cross section sizes.

I've changed a few as some I refitted didn't feel right to me. No signs of any leaks and I assumed that the sealed using compression. Suspect it's on diameter in practice. Putting water in the holes with a small paint brush makes them a lot easier to fit. With that they can go in fairly easily to fit the clip and then spring back against it. That may take a few min.

There is a lot of attention to detail in them. One oddity is the flow meter. They don't use a manifold as such. Something similar is fitted directly onto the outlet of the pump and also carries the OPV. As a result the flow meter is fitted on the inlet side of the pump using 10mm ?? pipe. The connections after the OPV are 4mm ptfe or something close to that. Not much of a problem on the BE as the OPV is set at 15bar and even if that is opened slightly it still functions fairly well. If it opens much past that point loads of water goes to the drip tray and shot accuracy probably drops off. No point working like that for the sake of a fraction of a bar more brew pressure.

The gauge on these things is useful because of the 15bar - pressure is another taste variable. They suggest working at circa 8 in the manual. I usually preferred what came out at higher pressures.

John

-


----------

